
Gartner: Google & Apple Obvious Winners in Smartphone Market - Semteksam
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/gartner_google_apple_obvious_winners_in_smartphone_market/
======
egiva
How many articles can people write as spin-offs of this same theme? I'm just
getting a little tired of the countless "Android vs iOS", "Android vs iOS"
market share articles out there. Maybe it's just a slow news day and they have
to find 1000 words about something for their article...

